# Please help. My bird has a cold.



## San Diegan (Nov 19, 2008)

Please help!

My bird sneezes since last week, and she seems not eating well. Are there any medicine I should use? Any suggestions?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

San Diegan said:


> Please help!
> 
> My bird sneezes since last week, and she seems not eating well. Are there any medicine I should use? Any suggestions?


yes you can give some meds, here is one from vita king
http://vitakingproducts.com/storefronta.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

when you get to that page that spirit has left for you , you will need to click on the Respiratory Treatments on the left hand side of the site


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sneezing can also be an indication of canker. 
Has the bird started to molt by chance?
Have you had a look inside the bird's mouth to see how it looks?


----------



## San Diegan (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all of your input. The bird is not molting; she is 2007. What is canker? What is her throat suppose to look like if she has a canker?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Charis said:


> Have you had a look inside the bird's mouth to see how it looks?


*San Diegan* follow what Charis say and only if you want, smell the mouth of the bird as well...If the breath is not normal like other pigeons breath then that particular bird is sick from the inside, now the symtoms about it is unknown to me so that is one thing you need to find out...I know I smell their mouth from time to time only if I can see that there is something wrong with that bird...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

SanDiegan....her mouth will look mucousy...paste-y....or a greyish-white or perhaps a pale yellowish. In advanced stage, you will actually see little nodules (growths).

Look in her mouth and towards down her throat, too. See if the tissue all looks healthy.....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Canker has a bad odor. Open her beak and take a good look see if you can notice any growths, mucus or if you can smell anything. If the canker is further down the throat you might not be able to see it but is still will smell.

Reti


----------

